# IDAHO IS ILLEGAL



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

i called a couple of pet stores in idaho and they said they cannot sell piranhas because its illegal in idaho


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

STEVIEWONDER said:


> i called a couple of pet stores in idaho and they said they cannot sell piranhas because its illegal in idaho
> [snapback]862702[/snapback]​


anyone know whats going on or how i could get my hands on some piranhas


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

STEVIEWONDER said:


> anyone know whats going on or how i could get my hands on some piranhas
> [snapback]862729[/snapback]​


the map says that idaho is a legal state


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

just dont buy from a fish store then


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> just dont buy from a fish store then
> [snapback]862741[/snapback]​


does that mean that i can have them shipped to me in idaho


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

sucks


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

mrodge said:


> sucks
> [snapback]862744[/snapback]​


arrrrrrrrrrrr...you did not answer in the form of a question


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

you can have it shipped probably. or just go to classifieds and ask for p's in idaho and get them there.


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> you can have it shipped probably. or just go to classifieds and ask for p's in idaho and get them there.
> [snapback]862769[/snapback]​


so they are illegal to sell at the petshops but i can have them shipped


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

if there illegal.. there illegal..no way getting around it..sorry..look for other tropical fish to own


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

thePACK said:


> if there illegal.. there illegal..no way getting around it..sorry..look for other tropical fish to own
> [snapback]862801[/snapback]​


theres always someway to get around something.


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> theres always someway to get around something.
> [snapback]862816[/snapback]​


if i have to i will go to oregon...is oregon a legal state i dont trust that map anymore.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Stick around the forums and get to meet people. It took me about a month and now I have one rhom and a frozen Spilo. Don't ask what happened with the Spilo..









Edit: I live in an illegal state also.


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

themainman said:


> Stick around the forums and get to meet people. It took me about a month and now I have one rhom and a frozen Spilo. Don't ask what happened with the Spilo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have read the forums and some people claimed that they bought some in boise. anyone from idaho with info...anyone from the northern idaho.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah just stick around the forums. youll get your stuff


----------



## gottagitdemps (Feb 25, 2004)

If you get desparate, there are auctions for P's on ebay from time to time.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> yeah just stick around the forums. youll get your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree. i managed pick up 14 piranhas through the member classifieds. stick around for a bit to see if anyone on this site is selling something in your state. you have to be realllly patient to get the good deals.


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't be afraid to take a road trip and get some if you have to.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

themainman said:


> Don't be afraid to take a road trip and get some if you have to.
> [snapback]865236[/snapback]​


Honestly, thats the best answer yet. It never hurts to ask any of our distributors if they'd be able to ship to you. But nothing ever beats a road trip to get the things you really want most and be honored to meet members that share that same interest.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

They are indeed illegal:
Idaho wildlife laws

No permit shall be required from the Department of Fish and Game to import, export or sell the following:

c. Ornamental or tropical aquarium fish of varieties commonly accepted for interstate shipment, but not..............piranhas (Serrasalmus sp., Rosseveltiella sp. Pygocentrus sp.) 3-23-94

Not only do they have errors in the statute on what they are prohibiting, they also have spelling errors to top it off. The only fish genera prohibited is Serrasalmus and Pygocentrus. Pristobrycon and Pygopristis are legal.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Honestly, thats the best answer yet. It never hurts to ask any of our distributors if they'd be able to ship to you. But nothing ever beats a road trip to get the things you really want most and be honored to meet members that share that same interest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup its always a blast meeting Pfury members!


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Yup its always a blast meeting Pfury members!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, I had to make two trips down south of me for two p's and I may be taking another trip up in Orlando for 5 more.


----------



## STEVIEWONDER (Nov 5, 2004)

hastatus said:


> They are indeed illegal:
> Idaho wildlife laws
> 
> No permit shall be required from the Department of Fish and Game to import, export or sell the following:
> ...


i email aquascape and shark aquarium one said by there records its a legal state the other said they think its legal and they believe they have shiped there before


----------



## themainman (Dec 15, 2004)

STEVIEWONDER said:


> i email aquascape and shark aquarium one said by there records its a legal state the other said they think its legal and they believe they have shiped there before
> [snapback]865862[/snapback]​


Well good luck getting your P's. I just hate to see you spend all that money on shipping and then your P's get siezed through customs. If I were you I would just wait a little and see if you can find some near your area.

Good luck with whatever you plan to do.


----------

